# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Ventajas de invertir en la agroindustria

## Bruno Cillóniz

**  La producción fuera de temporada le da una ventaja muy atractiva al Perú. 
El sector agronegocios (Alimentos y producción agraria) se ha visto impulsado por el dinamismo que ha tenido la agro exportación en los últimos años, consiguiendo tasas de crecimiento anuales del 20% y con una proyección sostenible en el mediano plazo. 
El país se proyecta como el nuevo líder regional de producción de alimentos de alto precio, luego de haber aumentado en menos de 4 años sus exportaciones de $847 millones en el 2003 a $1964 millones en el 2007, debido básicamente a las exportaciones de alto valor agregado en su mayoría frutas y vegetales y sustentadas por las inversiones ejecutadas en años anteriores.  
Para el año 2011, se proyecta exportar US$ 4,000 millones anuales en variados productos como: banano y cacao orgánico, espárragos, páprika, alcachofas, paltas, mango, uvas y cítricos.  *¿Por qué invertir en el sector?*
Perú es un país de Trópico Seco que recibe radiación vertical, está ubicado estratégicamente en el hemisferio Sur y es bordeado por el Océano Pacífico; factor determinante para exportar productos agrícolas a los grandes mercados de consumo del hemisferio norte, como Estados Unidos, la Unión Europea y Japón, cuando dichos productos están relativamente escasos y a precios altos. 
1er exportador mundial en espárragos y el 2do exportador de páprika.  
1ero en productividad en caña de azúcar y 3eros en espárragos a nivel mundial, así como en aceitunas y en alcachofas. 
Especializado en crecimiento de frutas y vegetales de alto valor agregado con una buena imagen en los mercados internacionales y con diversas certificaciones internacionales de respaldo. 
Tiene un extraordinario potencial en recursos naturales para el desarrollo agrícola, diversidad biológica y recursos genéticos con posibilidad de ser aprovechados para la industria. Se ha anunciado ya el boom de las inversiones en el desarrollo de los Biocombustibles. 
Mano de obra capacitada accesible, competitiva y con un gran conocimiento para los cultivos más finos.
Existen en el Perú 5 millones de Ha. que pueden ser aprovechadas en el mediano plazo para la actividad agro industrial. El óptimo clima, sumado a la disponibilidad de riego regulado en áreas de alta productividad, como las beneficiadas por el proyecto de irrigación Chavimochic -cluster agroexportador de reciente desarrollo- ayudarán al desarrollo de exitosos cultivos. 
Entre otros factores claves de éxito podemos encontrar:  *La alta productividad de sus productos*, Gracias a la ubicación cercana a la línea ecuatorial, su estabilidad climática en la costa durante todo el año y la posibilidad de tener dos cosechas anuales en ciertos productos le ha permitido posicionarse en el mercado mundial de alimentos como un líder exportador en espárragos, alcachofas, caña de azúcar, uvas y páprika. Se proyecta que sucederá lo mismo en mangos y paltas.  *Calidad*, La especialización de cultivos tanto en la costa norte como en el sur del país y el éxito exportador logrado en los espárragos y la caña de azúcar, que se han convertido en productos líderes, demuestra que los productos cumplen con los más elevados requisitos sanitarios y de producción, reconocidos por diversas clasificadoras extranjeras.  *Apoyada en una amplia Biodiversidad,* diversos tipos de suelos (84 de 117 de suelos en el mundo) y climas (28 de 32 climas) en una vasta zona apta para la agricultura (5 millones de Hectáreas), desde amplias zonas de producción a gran escala de espárragos y cítricos en el centro y norte del país hasta la producción a menor escala de páprika y cebollas así como otras hortalizas en el sur. Actualmente existen de 400 a 500 mil hectáreas de tierras que poseen un programa especial de ampliación para el cultivo agrícola con inversión en proyectos de irrigación.  *Competitividad de la Mano de Obra,* A nivel regional el Perú mantiene los niveles más competitivos en costos por hora de mano de obra agrícola y adicionalmente los productores poseen un conocimiento y destreza especial, sobre todo la mano de obra femenina que trabaja en el campo.  *Marco Jurídico Promotor,* el Perú es uno de los países que más protege a las inversiones extranjeras (según el Banco Mundial, Doing Business) otorgando beneficios tributarios y apoyando la realización de cultivos, crianzas y/o actividad agroindustrial, a través de la Ley 27360.  *Estacionalidad de oferta* 
La producción fuera de temporada le da una ventaja muy atractiva al Perú, esto gracias a las condiciones edafológicas que son óptimas para el negocio agrícola y al trópico seco con irradiación vertical que permite un clima estable en la costa durante todo el año. Perú puede ofrecer una variedad de productos en un buen número de casos y en cantidades uniformes a lo largo del año, ya que la producción puede ser complementada en diferentes zonas a lo largo de su territorio.  *Horizonte de Oportunidades Comerciales*
El Perú comienza una política de apertura e integración comercial en busca de mercados de oportunidades. Se ha posicionado en 131 países del mundo y está próximo a lograr una entrada triunfal al Asia. He aquí los nuevos acuerdos firmados y por suscribirse en los próximos años, que expandirían el mercado Agroexportador del Perú.  *Fuente: Proinversión/En Pymex.pe*Temas similares: Artículo: Inversionistas conocerán ventajas del agronegocio de los berries en los Andes Artículo: Potencial de las regiones del sur está en desarrollo de agroindustria y turismo Foro "Transgénicos, ventajas y desventajas" Biocombustibles: Tecnologia de la Agroindustria Productora y Procesadora de la Caña de Azucar Biocombustibles: Tecnologia de la Agroindustria Productora y Procesadora de la Caña de Azucar

----------

